# Can I get big without training?



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Basically i'm fed up of being skinny i want to get to 20st as i feel i'll be respected more but the thought of walking into a gym terrifies me, i'm also a very lazy person being a stoner don't help, if i started a cycle but trained say once a week would i still get good gains? I'm thinking a full body workout light weights high reps, also how important is nutrition? a mate told me if you use gear you can eat what you want is this true?

I'm using creatine at the moment but cant say it is doing much, im not worried about muscle definition or anything like that i just wanna get big


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

lol

ur mates half right... yes u can eat what u like .... if u want to end up a fat cnut :lol:


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Make friends with mc Donald's and leave the gear alone


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

fukin troll


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Start a journal please with the above protocol I'd like to follow your progress


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Why will you respected more bud if you are a 10 stone wan;ker then you be a 20 stone ****;er Just the same mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

inject as much semen as you can into your anus.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

My reccomendation would be 1g test a day, 1g tren a day, 2g primo a day, 2g eq a day. 300mg var a day with 100mg dbol a day.

Do this with what's called the McDonald's and 20st is a sure thing mate.

Ps. If you want me to send you the mcdonalds diet I charge £50 for it, bargain really


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Basically i'm fed up of being skinny i want to get to 20st as i feel i'll be respected more but the thought of walking into a gym terrifies me, i'm also a very lazy person being a stoner don't help, if i started a cycle but trained say once a week would i still get good gains? I'm thinking a full body workout light weights high reps, also how important is nutrition? a mate told me if you use gear you can eat what you want is this true?
> 
> I'm using creatine at the moment but cant say it is doing much, im not worried about muscle definition or anything like that i just wanna get big


just try the 'donut diet'.you can sit on your ass as much as you like and never train.you wont get muscle definition but you will get big.try smoking more weed as this will make your appetite go up so you can gorge yourself on more donuts.goodluck with your goals:thumb:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

carry on with the creatine and training, and you will reach 20st in no time

my advice would be to take as many compounds as possible (minimum- test, dbol, tren, proviron, anavar and deca), and go to the gym once a month, and eat as much as you want. that way you wont be wasting dat dem gains in the gym, and the gear will make you big anyway on its own.

whatever you do dont stop the creatine though, thats whats keeping your muscle


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

stop smoking the dope that will more than likly add weight to you


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

your guna get ya ass flamed for this kida :lol:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Simspin said:


> your guna get ya ass flamed for this kida :lol:


not fancy joining in? lol


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

Defo try the McDonalds routine...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't train legs you get to big init ...


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Anyone read that study that aus likes to post where they slammed some gear into people, they didnt train and they gained 7-8kg LBM?

OP you sound pathtetic. Maybe you arent respected at the moment cos your a lazy cnut


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Troll???

Lazy cnut leave the steroids alone and start eating loads of meat and eggs, in the meantime get off your àrse and hit the gym, gains don't come for free or very easily. Your 12stone now and wanna hit 20 stone? Think your in for some bitter disappointment with how long that will take.(unless you dont mind being a fat 20 stoner)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> carry on with the creatine and training, and you will reach 20st in no time
> 
> my advice would be to take as many compounds as possible (minimum- test, dbol, tren, proviron, anavar and deca), and go to the gym once a month, and eat as much as you want. that way you wont be wasting dat dem gains in the gym, and the gear will make you big anyway on its own.
> 
> whatever you do dont stop the creatine though, thats whats keeping your muscle


The geezer sounds simple, scared he might actually believe you lmao


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> My reccomendation would be 1g test a day, 1g tren a day, 2g primo a day, 2g eq a day. 300mg var a day with 100mg dbol a day.
> 
> Do this with what's called the McDonald's and 20st is a sure thing mate.
> 
> Ps. If you want me to send you the mcdonalds diet I charge £50 for it, bargain really


Don't forget the 10x nap50's too. Makes u a beast!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Troll???
> 
> Lazy cnut leave the steroids alone and start eating loads of meat and eggs, in the meantime get off your àrse and hit the gym, gains don't come for free or very easily. Your 12stone now and wanna hit 20 stone? Think your in for some bitter disappointment with how long that will take.(unless you dont mind being a fat 20 stoner)


im very disappointed in this reply. you should know better


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> im very disappointed in this reply. you should know better


I do


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tell ur mum to up ur cals


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

WTF ? how do you neg people so can neg his troll ass


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you have to make sure it's Cell Tech creatine? That's the stuff that makes you big almost overnight, isn't it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

reza85 said:


> WTF ? how do you neg people so can neg his troll ass


that'll show him reza85, you do it first then I will


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my.....


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

took your time getting in on this one milky!


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Ok guys im going to try and hit the gym 3 times per week, and maybe just smoke in the evening before bed I was thinking about started a journal on my journey to 20st of mass but im worried you lot will take the ****


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Could someone write me out a workout to follow i plan to train mon-wed-fri


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

In before milky locks it

Op your a c0ck that is all

Negged


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Ok guys im going to try and hit the gym 3 times per week, and maybe just smoke in the evening before bed I was thinking about started a journal on my journey to 20st of mass but im worried you lot will take the ****


Rest assured we will as I can't believe you are for real. Please do prove me wrong


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Taffy70 said:


> Could someone write me out a workout to follow i plan to train mon-wed-fri


Wendler starting strength. Google it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Taffy70 said:


> Could someone write me out a workout to follow i plan to train mon-wed-fri


9am - wank

11am - shit

2pm - ball scratch

5pm - protein shake

TRAIN (skipping or wanking)

8pm - arse scratch

Midnight - stealth wank

BED


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

red.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i think you got off to a bad start taffy.you should of thought about your thread title a bit more.theres loads of threads on here about training schedules and techniques.just dont listen to your mate that said you could eat anything.hes very wrong


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Taffy70 said:


> Ok guys im going to try and hit the gym 3 times per week, and maybe just smoke in the evening before bed I was thinking about started a journal on my journey to 20st of mass but im worried you lot will take the ****


If your serious about this mate you will get 100% support.

But you've got a lot of learning to do about training(different exercises/routines/techniques etc), basic nutrition(carbs fats protein ratios, food timings) supplements, the importance of rest and recovery, targetting muscle groups etc etc

This forum is a gold mine of information and everyone will help as much as they can, you will learn EVERYTHING you need to know here, but more importantly you'll learn from experience, sign up to a decent gym with experienced bodybuilders if you can.

Leave the steroids alone for the meantime, but it doesn't hurt to start educating yourself aslong as you can resist temptation lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

go straight to PCT i hear it makes all the difference

C.Hill will confirm this !!!


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Wendler starting strength. Google it


Thanks for that



Ashcrapper said:


> 9am - wank
> 
> 11am - shit
> 
> ...


Already my current schedule minus the skipping



SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i think you got off to a bad start taffy.you should of thought about your thread title a bit more.theres loads of threads on here about training schedules and techniques.just dont listen to your mate that said you could eat anything.hes very wrong


Thanks im so used to eating takeaways and im still skinny i think im a hardgainer thats why i wanted gear



C.Hill said:


> If your serious about this mate you will get 100% support.
> 
> But you've got a lot of learning to do about training(different exercises/routines/techniques etc), basic nutrition(carbs fats protein ratios, food timings) supplements, the importance of rest and recovery, targetting muscle groups etc etc
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice id like to join a proper gym but im scared of being laughed at, supposing i couldn't lift the barbell off my chest and had to ask for help off someone, plus most of the guys in there are already over 20st, my mate aslo told me skinny guys get terrorised at the gym?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey buddy, wax on - wax off


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taffy, l am struggling to decide if your a troll or a true bell end.

Can you give me a sensible reason as not too ban you as a troll ?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

gotta love threads like these!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Taffy, l am struggling to decide if your a troll or a true bell end.
> 
> Can you give me a sensible reason as not too ban you as a troll ?


I dont think he is actually. I think hes just a bit thick


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Its obvious scooby does have a sibling


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Thanks for the advice id like to join a proper gym but im scared of being laughed at, supposing i couldn't lift the barbell off my chest and had to ask for help off someone, plus most of the guys in there are already over 20st, my mate aslo told me skinny guys get terrorised at the gym?


Grow a ****ing set how many times have we all seen that huge lad in the gym busting his ass sweating like a nut, and have NOTHING but respect for him being there!?

Go in, get your induction done, start reading up on diet diet diet food diet diet food nutrition EVERYTHING YOU CAN then everything will fall into place...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

:ban:

I actually think he may just be a bell end!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

@ taffy.how can you say you think your a hardgainer thats why you want gear!!! you said your skinny and only eat takeaways!!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

lxm said:


> Its obvious scooby does have a sibling


come on lxm dont start on scoob now


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

such a troll, if not u need help thinking being 20stone is gonna get you respect


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

scared of the gym, the small lads get terrorised WTF!

I was 11 stone fat when I first waked into a gym and guess what the majority of gym users are overweight and un fit. It's the few guys and girls that are muscly, toned and fit that will give you advice and help you as long as you want help.

But if you go and act a nob then nobody will give you the time of day


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I really hope you're a troll :lol:

And your mate is retarded, tell him I said so


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OP im not saying you are a troll but just clarify for me "do you live under a bridge " ???


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Where is uriel when you need him


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> go straight to PCT i hear it makes all the difference
> 
> C.Hill will confirm this !!!


CNUT!!!!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Where is uriel when you need him


Are you horny?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Are you horny?


Infact iam xx is that an offer? Xx


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what's your favourite Red Hot Chilli Peppers song OP?


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

I have been on this forum mainly because i just read, read, read and learn. I don't normally post as i have never felt the need to. However, i felt the need to burst my post virginity simply to say- what a Bell end.

That is all.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> Where is uriel when you need him


what do you need uriel for craigyboy?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Themanthatcan said:


> I have been on this forum mainly because i just read, read, read and learn. I don't normally post as i have never felt the need to. However, i felt the need to burst my post virginity simply to say- what a Bell end.
> 
> That is all.


I think you should post more


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think you should post more


With threads like these who wouldn't?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> what do you need uriel for craigyboy?


He likes a bit of bell end bashing, you are doing not a bad job though, think he has the message


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> He likes a bit of bell end bashing, you are doing not a bad job though, think he has the message


in this cruel world filled with morons and sameheads I think just this once we should do some care in the community and help


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Themanthatcan said:


> With threads like these who wouldn't?


haha! quite right


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> The geezer sounds simple, scared he might actually believe you lmao


never underestimate the power of stupidity lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Themanthatcan said:


> I have been on this forum mainly because i just read, read, read and learn. I don't normally post as i have never felt the need to. However, i felt the need to burst my post virginity simply to say- what a Bell end.
> 
> That is all.


great first post, have some reps


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What if he's genuinely just very very naive? Poor lad may be just wanting help. We should at least give him a chance. If he posts a load of $hite then ban him. Bit harsh otherwise.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> What if he's genuinely just very very naive? Poor lad may be just wanting help. We should at least give him a chance. If he posts a load of $hite then ban him. Bit harsh otherwise.


Did you read his OP ?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

This guy sounds to me like hes thicker than a Ghurkas Foreskin coming out with sh1te like this.....

.....Do you take your D1ck out to count to 11 ???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> This guy sounds to me like hes thicker than a Ghurkas Foreskin coming out with sh1te like this.....
> 
> .....Do you take your D1ck out to count to 11 ???


NOW NOW NOW....

DO NOT INSULT PEOPLE LIKE THAT..

What have the Ghurka's ever done too you ??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> NOW NOW NOW....
> 
> DO NOT INSULT PEOPLE LIKE THAT..
> 
> What have the Ghurka's ever done too you ??


Fpmsl :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> Fpmsl :lol:


hello mate 

hows tricks, you got over the Chelsea celebrations yet?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ummm I weigh 46kgs and I'm a girl and can lift the bar... Is this guy serious?


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

this is possibly the most stupid thread iv ever read in my life! why dont u just get back on ur net porn and get off muscle forums! grrrr!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

What the hell is a Ghurka?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> hello mate
> 
> hows tricks, you got over the Chelsea celebrations yet?


No mate.....can still see the Main man with his last ever kick.....cant even begin tell you how many times we got so close....gooses just typing it.....watch Hazard and Nando tear the league up now :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DigBick said:


> What the hell is a Ghurka?


Its like foo young with out the beansprouts l think.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

DigBick said:


> What the hell is a Ghurka?


The hardest bastards you'll ever have the fortune of meeting.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pea head said:


> No mate.....can still see the Main man with his last ever kick.....cant even begin tell you how many times we got so close....gooses just typing it.....watch Hazard and Nando tear the league up now :thumb:


bought very well. Drogba will be a big miss, amazed they let him go to be honest, suppose fitting. last kick n all that  I'd have had him at Utd. Oscar looks a very very good player. Torres out of his shit spell. bit ominous to tell the truth....

rather Chelsea than City though


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

DigBick said:


> What the hell is a Ghurka?


For the love of God :wacko:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DigBick said:


> What the hell is a Ghurka?


most people get rid of them off big macs. green pickled things. I personally love em


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> most people get rid of them off big macs. green pickled things. I personally love em


Thats a GERKIN you dipsh*t !


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Could someone write me out a workout to follow i plan to train mon-wed-fri


Dingos back!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper:3356137 said:


> most people get rid of them off big macs. green pickled things. I personally love em


I find the salt in the gurkha cuts through the salt in the bun, cheese and "meat" very well


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Thats a GERKIN you dipsh*t !


yeh ok. think im stupid or something? not falling for that one


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3356157 said:


> Thats a GERKIN you dipsh*t !


I'm sure you didn't just take an Ashcrapper post seriously


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> I find the salt in the gurkha cuts through the salt in the bun, cheese and "meat" very well


I think its a wonderful addition to any sandwich. Its such a versatile that just slots in. In fact its the Paul Scholes of sandwich fillers and I dont think I could praise something any higher. I ****ing love that man


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper:3356171 said:


> I think its a wonderful addition to any sandwich. Its such a versatile that just slots in. In fact its the Paul Scholes of sandwich fillers and I dont think I could praise something any higher. I ****ing love that man


They do add another dimension to a sarnie, I wouldn't put them on Paul Scholes level tho that's blasphemy they're more of a Darren Fletcher type condiment I can take it or leave it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I'm sure you didn't just take an Ashcrapper post seriously


Are you incinerating l am stupid or summat ?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ummm I weigh 46kgs and I'm a girl and can lift the bar... Is this guy serious?


hes a dirty, filthy troll


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> They do add another dimension to a sarnie, I wouldn't put them on Paul Scholes level tho that's blasphemy they're more of a Darren Fletcher type condiment I can take it or leave it


I really like them that much mate. For me mayonnaise would be Darren Fletcher. Not essential but does a job when called on


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3356182 said:


> Are you incinerating l am stupid or summat ?


I wouldn't incinerate anything bro... apart from my sons mother


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I wouldn't incinerate anything bro... apart from my sons mother


I like to incinerate your baby moma too


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper:3356188 said:


> I really like them that much mate. For me mayonnaise would be Darren Fletcher. Not essential but does a job when called on


For me mayo would be Ji Sung Park, surplus to requirements simply taking the spot of something better additives like ketchup and mustard the Rooney and Nanis of a sandwich


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DigBick:3356196 said:


> I like to incinerate your baby moma too


You're welcome to do anything you like to her


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> You're welcome to do anything you like to her


Sounds classy


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> For me mayo would be Ji Sung Park, surplus to requirements simply taking the spot of something better additives like ketchup and mustard the Rooney and Nanis of a sandwich


yes I like that, willing to go anywhere asked but ultimately not really needed. this is great, I think cucumber adds a lot to a sandwich but it underestimated by most. A Michael Carrick vegetable


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper:3356224 said:


> yes I like that, willing to go anywhere asked but ultimately not really needed. this is great, I think cucumber adds a lot to a sandwich but it underestimated by most. A Michael Carrick vegetable


Most definitely the cucumber gives that added bite and crunch in the middle of the bread much like Mr Carrick. Lettuce is a funny one tho, very hit and miss a bit like De Gea more often then not its too soft and should be substituted for something with a bit more umf


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ffs can i be massive and not train then or what ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> ffs can i be massive and not train then or what ?


Oy dont come on here and stick to the topic !

Have a neg !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Oy dont come on here and stick to the topic !
> 
> Have a neg !


 :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:3356250 said:


> ffs can i be massive and not train then or what ?


Ffs ewen you know the answer is yes now take Milkys neg, sit the fcuk down, eat some donuts and get hench


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

op answer to your title is YES


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Ffs ewen you know the answer is yes now take Milkys neg, sit the fcuk down, eat some donuts and get hench


thats pretty much how i got hench :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:3356278 said:


> thats pretty much how i got hench :lol:


Apart from the trainin of course


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Blatantly a troll. Dinogoesrawr has returned. Just ban his ar5e


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Your all a bunch of dicks, is this how you welcome someone new to the forum? I asked a stupid question fair enough but to dish out 7 pages of insults for no reason i think is unfair. I will start my training on monday without your help.

You guys have anger issues


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Taffy70 said:


> Your all a bunch of dicks, is this how you welcome someone new to the forum? I asked a stupid question fair enough but to dish out 7 pages of insults for no reason i think is unfair. I will start my training on monday without your help.
> 
> breda has anger issues


we keep telling him mate ...

have a look on stronglifts website .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think u bunch of test filled bullies upset him...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taffy70 said:


> Your all a bunch of dicks, is this how you welcome someone new to the forum? I asked a stupid question fair enough but to dish out 7 pages of insults for no reason i think is unfair. I will start my training on monday without your help.
> 
> You guys have anger issues


Now now, there's only about 5 pages that are actually insults to be fair.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome back Dinosaurus


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Taffy70 said:


> Your all a bunch of dicks, is this how you welcome someone new to the forum? I asked a stupid question fair enough but to dish out 7 pages of insults for no reason i think is unfair. I will start my training on monday without your help.
> 
> You guys have anger issues


you have mental issues if you need to ask what you did in your OP


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Your all a bunch of dicks, is this how you welcome someone new to the forum? I asked a stupid question fair enough but to dish out 7 pages of insults for no reason i think is unfair. I will start my training on monday without your help.
> 
> You guys have anger issues


Because your question is an insult to those of us who bust our nut in the gym, force down food when we aren't hungry to hit our macros, and never think about anything other than achieving our goals.

Fvck you, you lazy waster


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Taffy, if you find a way m8 let me know. This gym lark is for loosers :lol:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

doesnt this belong on like Yahoo questions or something, rather than a GYM and BODYBUILDING forum lol :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Taffy70:3356519 said:


> You guys have anger issues


That would be the creatine abuse. I'd stay away from it if I were you


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Your all a bunch of dicks, is this how you welcome someone new to the forum? I asked a stupid question fair enough but to dish out 7 pages of insults for no reason i think is unfair. I will start my training on monday without your help.
> 
> You guys have anger issues


just go with the flow mate if you can take it give some back Then you wil fit in, don't let cvnts bully you get stuck in lol


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

How about some constructive replies ive already stated that i'll be training 3 times a week, im going give myself 18 months to hit my goal


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

After sticking up for you initially i take it back. You're a bell. 18 months. Pi$$ taking [email protected]


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Off topic question but who is the biggest on the forum?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Taffy70 said:


> Off topic question but who is the biggest on the forum?


ME !!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:3356529 said:


> we keep telling him mate ...
> 
> have a look on stronglifts website .


Please see my previous post and also factor in my genetic predisposition to uncontrolable rage and you have a recipe for disaster


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> How about some constructive replies ive already stated that i'll be training 3 times a week, im going give myself 18 months to hit my goal


Ewen gave you the answer

Google stronglifts 5x5 it's a training programme where you train 3 x week

Don't take it to heart mate just takin the **** they are all a bunch of pussies really


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Taffy70 said:


> Off topic question but who is the biggest on the forum?


You, in 18 months


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Please see my previous post and also factor in my genetic predisposition to uncontrolable rage and you have a recipe for disaster


Didn't know guys with a tan were in the gym gym bible for humanity


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> How about some constructive replies ive already stated that i'll be training 3 times a week, im going give myself 18 months to hit my goal


Make a plan mate Get some short goal. Then work on your long term goal. If you are new start with 2 days all body work out and get ur body right before moving to 3 mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Off topic question but who is the biggest cvnt on the forum?


now that's a question


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How did I miss this beauty of a thread? lol

Serious advice? Ask MacUK for his protocol because he injects sh1t loads of roids and doesn't train either :whistling:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

And if you are taking the p;ss I kick ur baws bud


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> After sticking up for you initially i take it back. You're a bell. 18 months. Pi$$ taking [email protected]


If its not possible then just say my m8 said when on cycle you can put on 3 st every 6months, what do you think would be realistic


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, in actual fact his mate is correct.

Take lots of drugs mate. Eat loads. If you start to get fat, take more drugs. 20 stone ripped in 3 months


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> After sticking up for you initially i take it back. You're a bell. 18 months. Pi$$ taking [email protected]


If its not possible then just say my m8 said when on cycle you can put on 3 st every 6months, what do you think would be realistic


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies people, after doing a few hours reading i now realise that roids arnt a quick fix and i still need to work out to get gains


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

no dinogoesrawr?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

its taken 9 pages of pi55taking for you to realise this!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Taffy70 said:


> Thanks for all the replies people, after doing a few hours reading i now realise that roids arnt a quick fix and i still need to work out *with intensity to get gains*


Fixed


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> its taken 9 pages of pi55taking for you to realise this!


He now knows more than tass :lol:



> Well, in actual fact his mate is correct.
> 
> Take lots of drugs mate. Eat loads. If you start to get fat, take more drugs. 20 stone ripped in 3 months


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> He now knows more than tass :lol:


Just as well I'm out of power as you would be in the red right now :cursing:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just as well I'm out of power as you would be in the red right now :cursing:


lmfao, who needs enemies with friends like you!


----------



## BenC206 (Aug 4, 2012)

Liquidise several big macs and inject them in your arm, do this everyday. I'm 13 stone, my target is to be 20 stone in 18 months and I go to the gym more than you, my diets better, I know what I'm doing and I'm not scared to go into a gym - everyone has to start somewhere. I also don't do drugs, drugs and steroids don't mix well. So i dont think your target is do-able however that doesn't mean you shouldn't aim for it!

Also, I think the reason why you have been abused over these 9 pages is because we all take the gym seriously, we love training, it's our hobby, your the one taking the p*ss out of us really with being disrespectful to what we enjoy doing.


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

One final question guys its something ive always wanted to know, do steroids make your balls shrink? I know'll probably think im taking the **** but i really wanna know if this happens how long for and is sex drive effected in a good/bad way?

Also i dont ever get an appetite without weed do you think if I had a bowl of shreddies in the morning followed by 5 meal replacement shakes throughout the day id be ok??


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

id start with a cycle of 2grams tren/wk 5g test/wk, might aswell throw in a gram of dianabol a day aswell let me know how your getting on.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

i heard eatting all the fast foods gets u hench but u got do it in a certian order , Kfc mcdoanlds followed buy a large donar kebab and a n nandos do this for a year constantily then ur be able to scare everyone by belly flopping them haha


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Not read the 7 pages but OP go and die. Asking stupid stuff like that

You must be mentally retarded or a troll


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You know its bad when Scooby gets involved in the the flaming

Totalwar - go and die? Bit harsh don't you think?

Op yes some people do suffer from testicular atrophy ie peanuts, mini sack, noballs etc some dont

Test can effect sex drive positively other compounds like deca can do the reverse... Dose dependant


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

if you was female I would suggest not taking the pill, meet some ****hole and shag him to death, then wait for the next 9 months, you sure will get BIG and remain so for the next 18 years , then wanna get small again and think OMG why the hell did I ever have those 30 seconds of fun......

kaza


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Taffy70 said:


> One final question guys its something ive always wanted to know, do steroids make your balls shrink? I know'll probably think im taking the **** but i really wanna know if this happens how long for and is sex drive effected in a good/bad way?
> 
> Also i dont ever get an appetite without weed do you think if I had a bowl of shreddies in the morning followed by 5 meal replacement shakes throughout the day id be ok??


FCUK OFF TROLL!!!!!!!!! ENOUGH!!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Obviously this isnt a serious thread..


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol

Is this a joke gotta be


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks breda for the info 

LOL you boys fly off the handle way to easily, this is another reason im scared to go to a proper gym, just imagine if i asked this question in the gym, you guys should chill out abit and realise that their are real novices out there, maybe this forum isn't for beginners.

I also checked out the stronglifts page i think its bs tbh

Dave if thats you in your pic id be happy to get to that size


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So a Massive strong man tells u to check out a strong lifts page and u say it's bs? Lol... Good luck with the guys chilling out and taking u seriously.


----------



## BenC206 (Aug 4, 2012)

Well if you came up to me in the gym telling me your goals and telling me what your social activities are then I'd say the exact same as what I have said earlier. I would think your taking the **** out of me and would "fly of the handle". Can you not see how disrespectful you have been to everyone on the site? Do you know how much effort we put in to reach our goals?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Taffy70 said:


> Thanks breda for the info
> 
> LOL you boys fly off the handle way to easily, this is another reason im scared to go to a proper gym, just imagine if i asked this question in the gym, you guys should chill out abit and realise that their are real novices out there, maybe this forum isn't for beginners.
> 
> ...


You have come at it the wrong way m8.

There is no easy way to get big, end of story! A tiny bit of research and you would have had none of this, and would have gotten a much better response.

Granted everyone starts somewhere, we were all beginners once.

But my god m8, try reading some of the stickies! Noone will hand feed you the info, it does require a tiny bit of effort on your side to get the ball rolling.

Another mistake is saying stronglifts is bs, when it has been like the bread and butter starter routine for loads on here, proven to work given the diet and training is right.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the smell of troll in the morning.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This is defo a troll, probably dingolikesanal or whatever his name was, but I've got a mate that's just starting training, got no diet plan, trains randomly and says 'I'm gonna stick it out for a year then if I'm not big I'll go on the steriods' i tell him about squats and the like and he just laughs it off, I say what are you going to take? He says 'steriods' lol some people really don't have a clue, that being said this is defo a troll


----------

